# trappers convention



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

U.P. Trappers convention has come and gone for another year . Had a good turn out for our small area. Lots of dealers and Demos this week-end. My seminar last over 2 1/2 hours an hour over alloted time. Steve Gabba was nice enought to wait to give his coyote trapping demo , lot of intrest in calling predators. Sad to see so many of our old trappers have passed on but nice to see so many young people there wanting to learn about hunting and trapping--Great time had by all. pic of trapper ART
View attachment 1303


----------



## IPC (Feb 23, 2010)

I'd have to guess it was Steve Gappa (not Gabba) giving the trapping seminar, definately worth listening too. Didn't make it to the UP but I'll be in Wisconcin in a couple weeks for the Nationals. I'll have 9 conventions under my belt for 2010 alone... good times... I attend every one I can. Lots of familiar faces if you travel the circuit enough.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

YOUR RIGHT! ITS GAPPA OR MIGHT BE GAPPE ANY WAY HE'S ONE GOOD YOTE TRAPPER--NICE PEOPLE HIM AND HIS WIFE---I MIGHT GET TO THE NATIONALS MYSELF---51ST=== BEEN TO MANY SINCE THE 60's I'M ALSO A NPHA MEMBER . MAYBE SEE YOU THERE


----------

